# Old Pedals....



## Larmo63 (Apr 1, 2013)

What are these and how old are they?


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 1, 2013)

I just lost 1 hour of my life and I smell like 
WD-40


----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 1, 2013)

They look a lot like the J.H. Graham's that were on my 1930 Hartford before it got parted out originally except they have nuts instead of screw ends on the Graham's.  I would bet they are a Graham design, he was the GM for Torrington before goingout on his own and designed a lot of the Torrington pedals.  My guess is 1920's.


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 1, 2013)

early motobike.1914-1920's i had some restored and they were only $70 a pedal.that's cheap.they are hard to find too.if you go to sell them you can get about $200


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 1, 2013)

They came off a 1909 Racycle. I saw a pair on a Harley Motorcycke bicycle.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Apr 1, 2013)

My drool just shorted my laptops fuse.  Sell them to me and give me a deal since now I have to fix my computer.

Sweet ones Larmo.  What you gonna put them on?


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 1, 2013)

you know,they could even go back to early as that.


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 1, 2013)

restored like this.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 1, 2013)

Those are nice, Dave. Who makes those rubber blocks?


----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 2, 2013)

Lawrence, Thought you might like to see these pics with pedals similar to yours.


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 2, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> Those are nice, Dave. Who makes those rubber blocks?




there is someone on ebay selling them.  here's the link.   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sty...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item589e1f75ff        just drill out the holes to make fit.


----------

